# New model smaller ZTR mowers introduced by John Deere



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For any of you who cut grass for a little extra money or to stay active here are some smaller sized ztr mowers coming out that were announced in November for the new year. These ZTR's may well be a good option for the customer who has a fenced off backyard and a small opening gate. With a 7 Iron Deck these things are built like tanks! 

717A and 727A Mini-Frame Z-Trak™


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I wonder what the price tag will be on these bad boys. I am looking into a ZTR, but I will have to make room If I get one.

I really like the cubs.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Leo, you can price them on the John Deere web site. Just knock off around 15% - 20% for real world/street price.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Chief, does that mean it's time to replace to F-525 for your tighter/trim oriented mowing?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I am going to keep the F525 for another season. It is a pretty simple machine that allows me to get into very tight quarters and trimming is a snap with the offset 48 inch front mower. I have been doing small yards so it is working out well. It has its weak points with traction on slopes but I am doing alright with it so far. Just have to develope well tuned butt cheeks that know which side of the mower to hang off of for traction on the up hill tire. :smiles:


----------

